# No SP 01 in .40 caliber planned by CZ



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

There has been some interest expressed in this forum about the possibility that CZ would manufacture the SP 01 in .40 caliber. I emailed CZ USA with this question and was informed that there are no current plans to do so. Bad news for us SP 01 fans.

:smt022 :smt022 :smt022


----------



## stupidman (Jun 13, 2006)

I was one of the folks that asked about that. That sucks. I would really like one in .40. Oh well, on to other things I suppose. I probably won't buy one in 9mm unless I just can't think of another handgun to buy whenever I get the money. As popular as the .40 is, and as popular as the SP-01 is becoming you think that it would be a given that they would make this model in that caliber. Thanks for sharing though.


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

Their decision is probably due to the fact that CZ originates from Czech Republic and the .40 caliber isn't so popular in Europe. If and when they change their minds, I will probably add that gun to my collection.


----------



## stupidman (Jun 13, 2006)

Yeah, I guess so, but I figured since they made several different models of the 75 in .40, they would surely make the SP- 01 in .40. To bad I already have tons of 9mm. Otherwise I would have jumped on getting one along time ago.


----------



## kenjihara (Dec 25, 2006)

I'm really surprised by that, too. Of course, they've got the CZ75 Compact in .40SW... that's got all the features; it's just smaller, and would carry nice. Maybe they don't want to cut into sales of the tactical sport.


----------



## eerw (Apr 2, 2007)

It's too bad they don't have plans to make one..

I was bored one weekend..and put a .40 top on my SP01. It shot pretty mild with the weight of the dustcover..


----------

